# dream frog -bit of fun



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

I apologise if this has been done before but I thought it would be good to see what folks would have on there wish list.

I appreciate some may not want to say what their dream frog is 

I have to admit these are cracking and if was in the hobby would defo want one 





please note pics came from google


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

mine has always been the basti red frog beach - very rarely seem to see any captive ones this vibrant though


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> I apologise if this has been done before but I thought it would be good to see what folks would have on there wish list.
> 
> I appreciate some may not want to say what their dream frog is
> 
> ...



What types are these????


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

terryTHEfrog said:


> What types are these????


arr sorry mate the top one is Ranitomeya sirensis nominal morph and second one is Ranitomeya yavaricola


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

This is mine, syvatica white foot.
A few lucky on here have them.










I've seen better pics by owners on here.


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 16, 2009)

I'd love to see ranitomeya fulgurita in the hobby!


----------



## chrisperrins78 (Nov 2, 2011)

Not a frog, but I would love to have some of these tree toads (pedostibes hossi)


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

not even a rare frog but these are my absolute favorite. 










_oophaga pumilio cauchero_


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

Nice colouring on that !


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

plasma234 said:


> not even a rare frog but these are my absolute favorite.
> 
> _oophaga pumilio cauchero_


Here you go Plasma, one of my females giving the thumbs up as she is laying her eggs.

Mike


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

:mf_dribble:
I have always wanted a few of these, nearly got my hands on some but got red eyes instead.

Morelet's tree frog/ Black eyed leaf frog


and i am in love with these character's.
Phyllobates Mint Terribilis




and of course since being a kid have wanted some of these, such a beautiful dartfrog.
Dendrobates auratus


:mf_dribble:


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Mountain Chicken! Highly doubt that's EVER going to happen, but you can dream right?


----------



## Muggs (Feb 9, 2011)

Oophaga's come in so many amazing morphs its very difficult to pick a favorite 

Unfortunately I don't own any of them....yet


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

frogman955 said:


> Here you go Plasma, one of my females giving the thumbs up as she is laying her eggs.
> 
> Mike
> 
> image


Amateur. :Na_Na_Na_Na:










For me though, it has to be ameerega silverstonei:-










The thing is though, even if I had a chance of getting some I wouldn't. I firmly believe that they should be left to those who can manage to get them to breed and rear them, which is NOT easy at all.

Ade


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> Amateur. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> image
> 
> ...


You beat me to it they are my favourites as well ever since I saw Marc's about 8 years ago.

Adam


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

mine would have to be bumbleebee waling toads. waited over 10 years to get some and was very happy when i did!

and also the yellow spotted climbing toad Pedostibes hoseii, again waited ages got some at hamm many moons ago and have never seen them again




but now i'd like to add bufo japonicus


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

am expanding this thread to cover all phibs, because i can


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

exoticsandtropics said:


> mine would have to be bumbleebee waling toads. waited over 10 years to get some and was very happy when i did!
> 
> and also the yellow spotted climbing toad Pedostibes hoseii, again waited ages got some at hamm many moons ago and have never seen them again
> 
> ...


Ooh! Want! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Soli (Nov 9, 2011)

I love toads, there's some really cool ones out there.

_Amietophrynus pantherinus_:



And I always thought Western Green Toads were stunning too.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

i'd love some malayan leaf frogs, or some golden mantella's tbh

tho number one i'd love to someday own a crocodile


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

My second choice would be Oophaga lehmanni.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Well I adore all the toads posted so far,but we have chained ourselves to darts,:gasp:

So I want tinc turamaneque(no chance utterly not in the hobby legally) every morph of histrionica and sylvatica (as and when they become available legally(ere Adam give us a hand and yet me them lehmans please:flrtromise I'll breed em and sort ya later:whistling2: best start saving mate this might just happen check out teresos). I will also require a much younger Stu to build me a 200viv frogroom all vivs min 2'cubes). 

Hmm, well we are musing dreams for god's sake will somebody buy me a bloody island in bocas so I can keep Shaz warm all winter and breed loads of site specific pums,that way we can stop everyone fighting about pums...even the yanks huh:whistling2:. 

Shudup I ain't finished:Na_Na_Na_Na: I need each and every tinc morph for Teddy(oops bugger,my bad,erm Glenn) too,well I'll show them to him and then bring 'em all here, he and Laura can be our stockmen I'm going to set up a global importation of kind canuck quaint froggers to the UK.

We should really all just club together and breed loads of insitu CB F1's spread them around the planet and all proceeds can go to buying rainforest to keep our wild mates happy and safe too. Think about it,play frogs all day who would need money

Holy cr*p I nearly forgot Atelopus:mf_dribbleink please(spumarius barbotini check it out)

Dane you said a bit of fun,trouble is I'm being really serious,bugger init.


night all:lol2:

Stu


----------



## Draconis (Dec 19, 2011)

Probably seem a bit boring, but after lots of fun memories I'm gonna go with out native Common Toad. Beautiful creatures and their eyes are great!


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

My top two.... one if which will NEVER happen and the other is very doubtful.

Beelzebufo










& what I call 'Bufo satanicus' (New to science in Sept 2010)













Also like the Christmas Toad (_Bufo espinuloso)_









and a few you lot have chosen on this thread too :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Red, we deffo need to champion a resurgence in Bufonoid-keeping! :2thumb:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

dont even want to know what the feed bill would be


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

these are available at dart frog <3










_Oophaga sylvatica_


----------



## Snakerockuk (Jul 2, 2012)

plasma234 said:


> these are available at dart frog <3
> 
> image
> 
> _Oophaga sylvatica_


i saw them yesterday on dart frog stunning just hope the pair go to someone who knows there stuff would love to see them available in the future just less endangered XD


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

plasma234 said:


> these are available at dart frog <3
> 
> image
> 
> _Oophaga sylvatica_


Brown frogs selling for £1100 for a pair. We all know how popular very expensive brown frogs are. :lol2:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> Brown frogs selling for £1100 for a pair. We all know how popular very expensive brown frogs are. :lol2:


Some!! of them I actually quite like Ade,We really wanted to support wikiri on this one,it would be beyond cool for these projects to get going properly.Sustainable frogs,protected habitat,plus little kids getting educated,rock 'n' roll. I'd be well up for spending me hard earned on that,man £1100 is alot of hard earned though is it not:gasp:

For me it isn't the rarity or kudos,cobblers to that, I just know they will be amazing to keep and breed. Watching all that malarky would be unreal. ,still Teresos is yet to get here. I might build out a 2'cube and wait for a lottery win,i'm sure the viv will at least be grown in by then:whistling2:.

Stu


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

seen some vietnamese mossy frogs today and they looked epic


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

I'd popped on the forum while I was on holiday but couldn't get a decent enough signal to post on this thread but I thought I'd stick my 2 penneth in. 

As much as I'd like to get in to pums (I'd do terrible things for a pair of cem bastis) in ideal dream frog world I'd have tanks of the more unusual auratus morphs as mine have really worked their magic on me . I'd actually already had a similar conversation with Ade but I'm happy for any excuse to post these. 

Kuna Yala morph









Understory enterprises have these down as "camo" unless anybody else knows any different?









Taboga









And to stay true to my tree frog beginnings..... the lesser tree frog has always been on my want list


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Wolfenrook said:


> Brown frogs selling for £1100 for a pair. We all know how popular very expensive brown frogs are. :lol2:


Do we know if anybody on here has bought any of these? I'm with Stu, it's not about kudos or status, I'd be really interested in seeing how they behave, how they breed and whatnot. I do agree about the browness but the more orange coloured ones are stunning.


----------



## KerfuffleinaHussle (Aug 2, 2013)

A few rather charming lil toads : victory:

_Bufo retiformis_










Rio Pescada Stubfoot Toad, rediscovered a couple years back after being missing since 1995










_Telmatobufo venustus_










The Borneo Rainbow Toad










Thats all for now :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

KerfuffleinaHussle said:


> A few rather charming lil toads : victory:
> 
> _Bufo retiformis_
> 
> ...


:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:

That is all.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

ronnyjodes said:


> Do we know if anybody on here has bought any of these? I'm with Stu, it's not about kudos or status, I'd be really interested in seeing how they behave, how they breed and whatnot. I do agree about the browness but the more orange coloured ones are stunning.


I know some of the Dendroworld folks bought some from the last import, only they ordered them blind so to speak and from what I gathered were a bit cheesed off when they all showed up and were brown mottled frogs.

There are some truly truly gorgeous sylvatica, however so far everybody I know who's had some from the Wikiri imports has ended up with dull brown frogs sadly.

Ade


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

Darwin's Frog _Rhinoderma darwinii. _

thats a classy frog in my book.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Bufo blombergi- if they even exist in captivity- I've never seen one!


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

The problem with most of the kuna auratus is most look more muddy brown and cream rather than the specimen you showed. 
The paru- agreed, a lot of brown ones. The good red ones sell to the Germans, but the big oophaga- the histrionica and sylvatica behave like no other species. Great to work with.


----------



## DrNick (Sep 20, 2012)

Reticulated fantastica, hands down. Will probably never happen though. When I go into the frog room it's usually the fants I find myself spending time watching. I think I'd spend more time if they looked like this!


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

That's a great shout Nick:2thumb:,But sadly I think you are right. If I remember correctly,they have only found a handful of them in the wild,or maybe even less.

But one just never knows whether there might be more out there somewhere,waiting to be discovered...hopefully by researchers,I hasten to add

Stu


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

I'd just settle for some blooming FBTs right now. It's killing me waiting for BAKS and if I get there and nobody is selling any, I'll scream!


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

mattbeighton said:


> I'd just settle for some blooming FBTs right now. It's killing me waiting for BAKS and if I get there and nobody is selling any, I'll scream!


Oh shhh,my teachers used to be impatient too:lol2:always do it now,when tomorrow is so much better:whistling2:

Ahh mate,I really do know how hard waiting is,ask the guys how long they called me "Stueynofrogs":blush:,good luck kiddo I really do hope you get what you want:2thumb:
goodluck

Stu


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

soundstounite said:


> Oh shhh,my teachers used to be impatient too:lol2:always do it now,when tomorrow is so much better:whistling2:
> 
> Ahh mate,I really do know how hard waiting is,ask the guys how long they called me "Stueynofrogs":blush:,good luck kiddo I really do hope you get what you want:2thumb:
> goodluck
> ...


I am naturally the most impatient person I know, I'm only waiting because it's best for the toads (I don't want WC and they are all that the shops around here can get ) and it forces me to go to BAKS and meet some of you horrible lot! There is one in Oadby the weekend before which, as its 10 minutes down the road, I'll also be attending. But I'm less optimistic about finding what I want there, it's more to give my daughter a chance to see all the "aminals".


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

mattbeighton said:


> I'd just settle for some blooming FBTs right now. It's killing me waiting for BAKS and if I get there and nobody is selling any, I'll scream!


Matt I`ve a friend selling his breeding group but he wants the tank gone as well.
I`ve offered to bring the toads down with me to BAKS but the tank is not so easy.
As I type I`m waiting to hear back from him to see what he thinks.


Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

mattbeighton said:


> I'd just settle for some blooming FBTs right now. It's killing me waiting for BAKS and if I get there and nobody is selling any, I'll scream!


Well we have tables booked by a guy who was selling yellow bellied toads recently if that helps. We should have somebody there with other toads, but as always we can't guarantee availability unless folks with tables booked do so.  We'll be able to give a better idea of what will be there soon hopefully.

Ade


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

frogman955 said:


> Matt I`ve a friend selling his breeding group but he wants the tank gone as well.
> I`ve offered to bring the toads down with me to BAKS but the tank is not so easy.
> As I type I`m waiting to hear back from him to see what he thinks.
> 
> ...


I've pmed him back cheers.


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

Wolfenrook said:


> Well we have tables booked by a guy who was selling yellow bellied toads recently if that helps. We should have somebody there with other toads, but as always we can't guarantee availability unless folks with tables booked do so.  We'll be able to give a better idea of what will be there soon hopefully.
> 
> Ade


Looks like I might be sorted, still with an excuse to come down. Good result.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

That's great Matt.
I did get a text to say he`d got in touch with you.
They`re nice active toads as I`ve seen them.
The male is bonkers when he`s chasing down the females lol.

Mike


----------



## Malagasy (Nov 27, 2011)

Hmm this is a tough one but i am going to be different and have a Caudata list! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
All european brook newts
Golden striped salamander 
All neuregus species
Spectacled salamander 
Auroras salamander
Alpine salamander
Lycian salamanders
And maybe some panama golden frogs to add to the mix!
Unfortunately obtaining most of these is impossible


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

definitely bufo blombergi all the way!!! Also the TRUE goliath frog. Then my collection of species would be finished. Mmm well I think so anyway.: victory:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

seen an albino horned frog today, me likey, me likey alot


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm surprised, given their rarity, that nobody has listed dendrobates captivus?

Ade


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

giant waxy monkey tree frog, dunno why just think they look awesome!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I still want a Budgetts- can't believe I missed my chance at PRAS that year...


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Ron Magpie said:


> I still want a Budgetts- can't believe I missed my chance at PRAS that year...


my LPS has some available.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> I'm surprised, given their rarity, that nobody has listed dendrobates captivus?
> 
> Ade


Isn't it Excidobates now mate,anyway who cares if ever they came in legally,I'm in, after experiencing the mysties here,how could one not be. A thread like this is just so difficult to answer,there are just so many amazing and beautiful darts,let alone all the other species. Want some of those Baja Halluga imis too:bash: But really most wanted is some UE summersi that lay me some good eggs,that would be the coolest thing for me after waiting so long and maybe that dream will come true one day:2thumb:

great shout Ade


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah they are bud, not sure why I used the old dendrobates name to be honest, probably using old sources that need updating. lol

I just got a proven pair of banded imis bud, you know, the ones that look just like summersi up until the moment they start calling. 

Apart from my dream never going to happen frog ameerega silverstonei, my dream could happen one day is fairly orderinary. A nice female heavy trio of the blue legged oophaga pumilio isla colons. The gold legged ones are nice, but the blue legged ones are just lush! Borrowing a photo here:-










I'm sure they wont mind. lol

Ade


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ha sat at the table yesterday Shaz made it very clear she wanted THOSE. There are just too many Ade...far too many beautiful frogs. The reality of making these choices is so difficult ,that I find us getting ever slower now in making a new purchase. Still that's part of the joy of it: get a few going stop learn about them,a few more stop again.It also gives us time for saving,tis all good,plenty of time to ponder a new home plenty of time to build it. I think really we are just plain spoilt:lol2:

Stu


----------



## aberreef (Aug 10, 2010)

Most Dart frogs are on my wish list along with any other diurnal pretties:blush: but the ultimate 'dream' phib which is NEVER gonna happen, would be some of these guys:flrt:









The Giant salamanders that is, not the fellas holding them:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> Yeah they are bud, not sure why I used the old dendrobates name to be honest, probably using old sources that need updating. lol
> 
> I just got a proven pair of banded imis bud, you know, the ones that look just like summersi up until the moment they start calling.
> 
> ...


As you know Ade I am building a viv ready for when some of these come along but to be honest I will settle for the gold legs a pair or trio I don't really mind.


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

If I'm ever allowed a house viv, I would love some bumblebees. Put off by the fruit flies though as mentioned elsewhere.


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

i am yet to get a definitive answer if we can use other things as staple feeders. some say been weavils can be used, other say that there exo skeleton is too tough. If i can use been weavils i will move to them, they look so much easier than flies.


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

plasma234 said:


> i am yet to get a definitive answer if we can use other things as staple feeders. some say been weavils can be used, other say that there exo skeleton is too tough. If i can use been weavils i will move to them, they look so much easier than flies.


Is that for bumblebees?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I've used bean weevils for young FBTs and reed frogs- they digested them fine, but I'm not sure they liked the taste!:lol2:

The problem I've found with cultivating them is that they are very boom and bust- I either have zillions or nowt- with a fairly long gap before they build up again.


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

yea, i have heard it is best to start a culture once a week for a bit and you have a continual supply, but there isnt that much information on them. nowhere near as much as FF, Isos and springs tbh. Maybe the taste is the reason people dont use them. I would love to see if anyone uses them as staple and how they do it.

in respond to matt: 
I dont know, they are not as widely used so i don't know how big/small they are, but i read a culturing tip that mung beans rather than black eyed beans produce smaller beatles..


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

i may actually stomach the black soldier fly culturing one day


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Once you get the hang of it, you get very very few fruit flies escaping. I'd rather have a couple of fruit flies (that can't even fly so have to walk everywhere) than a bunch of noisy crickets any day...

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Meefloaf said:


> i may actually stomach the black soldier fly culturing one day


So far as I can gather, for the larvae, it's pretty much the same set-up and 'food supply' you'd use for compost worms. The adult flies, however, mate in flight- which means an open bin. :gasp:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

there are loads of homemade complicated smelly devices out there to copy. alas, bin of rotting crap does not sound cool


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Meefloaf said:


> there are loads of homemade complicated smelly devices out there to copy. alas, bin of rotting crap does not sound cool


Much as my frogs like the flies, I'm inclined to leave the breeding to professionals- who presumably have *big* estates, *far *from any nieghbours!


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

i pretty much plan to buy them offset so i can keep a nice supply of them without the whole having to live on the streets


----------

